# pacman frog sexing??



## Drayvan

i know that females will ultimately end up growing larger than males and males have a darker throat and call, etc, however i was wondering if there was a way of sexing albino horned frogs as youngsters or if i'll have to wait until he/she stops growing? : victory:


----------



## manda88

I'm pretty sure the girls tend to have a shorter stubbier nose than boys, Alex M will know!! :2thumb:


----------



## emasmad

males have grip pads on there forearms, but both male and females call buty males are the loudest, the females nose sticks out more and triangular shape and males are more flatter, its quite hard to sex young ones but if you have a couple you can usually tell by the noses, i hope that helps love ema x


----------



## emasmad

manda88 said:


> I'm pretty sure the girls tend to have a shorter stubbier nose than boys, Alex M will know!! :2thumb:


other way around lovey, males have the flatter noses


----------



## emasmad

put a pic up of it!


----------



## Alex M

The simple answer is there is no 100% guaranteed way of knowing whilst they are juvenile, however i exchanged PM's with a breeder in the states a while back and he insist's that the males have a stubbier nose (same in P.sauvagii), and if you compare a few youngsters it's usually quite apparent. Some at the PRAS show were very obvious, the first batch i 'sexed' were cool and therefore stayed still in their pots and made it fairly easy to make an educated guess, but some of the later warmed up batches were hopping around like mad and i was in a hurry so hopefully you've not bought one of those as i'd not be so sure i've correctly sexed those. To recap, stubby roman nose should be male, long straight nose should be female. Hope this helps, cheers Al


----------



## manda88

emasmad said:


> other way around lovey, males have the flatter noses


Damn it! Haha, sorry OP! I was close!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

I had two the same age and from about 6 months it was obvious because the male was smaller,had a short nose,the female grew quicker and had a sticky out nose :lol2:


----------



## Drayvan

here he/she is



















these pics are from when i first got the little guy but his/her nose is still the same shape

thanks for everyones help, always happy to learn :notworthy:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

My guess is female,but I think a side on photo would be best,how old is it?:flrt:


----------



## Riff

I just fed and then checked my frogs noses, they are still only young but there are 3 with stubby noses and 3 that are much more pointed, so fingers crossed ive got 3 males and 3 females. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Drayvan

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> My guess is female,but I think a side on photo would be best,how old is it?:flrt:


im not sure of the age but he/she was about 1-1.5 inches when i got him home and a month on he is just over 2.5 inches so id guess at a couple of months old maybe? i dont really have a side on picture as he is always buried, most of the pics are of his eyes poking out the soil :lol2: i am hoping for a female as i quite like the idea of a huge frog although i seem to have taken to calling Lemon 'him', hope he/she doesnt get too gender confused :blush:


----------



## pollywog

With regard to the nose shape and Ceratophrys as far as I'm concerned it's a load of rubbish made up by an American dealer to try and sell more froglets by claiming he can sex them and thanks to forums it's been taken as gospel by many that have read his sales shpeal.
Yes in a number of species snout shape can be used to determine sex and in a percentage of Ceratophrys froglets the idea will ring true but in just as many others it wont.
Nose shape in Ceratophrys as far as I'm concerned has more to do with development rate and possibly genetic make up, I've produced batches that mostly have long pointed snouts, I have produced other batches that are largely flat faced.
Sure I have adult females with pointed snouts and I have adult males with flat faces that go along with the theory but at the same time I have adult females with flat faces and adult males with pointed snouts.
I could show just as many pictures to diss-prove the theory as I could to prove it.

Personally I never count on the sex of a Ceratophrys untill it's calling, showing nuptial pads or even gone as far as spawning.

Also as an interesting side note I have in the past purchased Ceratophrys imported from the States that upon necropsy after death have turned out to be hermaphrodites - Could this be a possible side effect of hormonal breeding? Who knows?


----------



## Alex M

pollywog said:


> With regard to the nose shape and Ceratophrys as far as I'm concerned it's a load of rubbish made up by an American dealer to try and sell more froglets by claiming he can sex them and thanks to forums it's been taken as gospel by many that have read his sales shpeal.
> Yes in a number of species snout shape can be used to determine sex and in a percentage of Ceratophrys froglets the idea will ring true but in just as many others it wont.
> Nose shape in Ceratophrys as far as I'm concerned has more to do with development rate and possibly genetic make up, I've produced batches that mostly have long pointed snouts, I have produced other batches that are largely flat faced.
> Sure I have adult females with pointed snouts and I have adult males with flat faces that go along with the theory but at the same time I have adult females with flat faces and adult males with pointed snouts.
> I could show just as many pictures to diss-prove the theory as I could to prove it.
> 
> Personally I never count on the sex of a Ceratophrys untill it's calling, showing nuptial pads or even gone as far as spawning.
> 
> Also as an interesting side note I have in the past purchased Ceratophrys imported from the States that upon necropsy after death have turned out to be hermaphrodites - Could this be a possible side effect of hormonal breeding? Who knows?


It's always a real shame if someone within the hobby decides to falsify sexing methods (or general information they 'discover') for personal gain, especially when the person themselves seemed very genuine (although of course i'm not so naive to think it doesn't happen, of course it does). To be quite honest given that many Phyllomedusids can be fairly reliably sexed by this method (and it's certainly been proven to be correct with mine), then it wouldn't have seemed entirely unplausible for it to be correct with this genus aswell, and i could quite believe it. As for the hermaphrodites, that would seem also very plausible with the hormonal 'breeding' technique - makes me wonder if this has also had an effect on Dyscophus etc aswell - i guess in time we shall see.


----------

